# New Tank



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

I finally got my new 150 gallon tank, stand, filters, and light. I have no clue about what I am stock it with but have a basic idea based on what i was going to put in a 125. It came with two Eheim filters also. It will still be a little while until i get everything up and going since i want to restain the stand based on the wood color in my house and wait for some of the decorations i ordered to arrive. I plan on the tank being heavly planted. I bought the tank and everything off craigslists for $380 so i think i got a pretty good deal. If anyone has recomendations please let me know


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice tank!
What fish do you like?


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

First thing I would do is find out what fish you can put in there. Get water readings. How hard is your water? pH level?

That will narrow down your selection to keep down cost so you can use your tap water.

I'd suggest these fish if you have the right water parameters...Not necessarily together...just general...

Jack Dempsey
Oscar Cichlid
Scalare Angelfish

I like those three fish


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Deadstroke174 said:


> I finally got my new 150 gallon tank, stand, filters, and light. I have no clue about what I am stock it with but have a basic idea based on what i was going to put in a 125. It came with two Eheim filters also. It will still be a little while until i get everything up and going since i want to restain the stand based on the wood color in my house and wait for some of the decorations i ordered to arrive. I plan on the tank being heavly planted. I bought the tank and everything off craigslists for $380 so i think i got a pretty good deal. If anyone has recomendations please let me know


I'm in the same boat as you. Just got my 125gal, and I have no idea what fish I want to stock in mine. I I know I will have some bottom dwellars and I would really like to add some shrimp or other inverts to keep the tank clean.


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

I really like Angel Fish, Angelicus Loach, zebra loach, Cherry Barb's, whiptail catfish, and hatchet fish. I think they will go together but not 100% sure. The PH balance is roughly 7.5 (i think a little lower but closer to 7.5 than 7). I really like some of the different "eels" but don't think they would go with any of the fish above.

Thoughts?


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a 60 gallon tall tank that i am looking to stock as well. It has an Oscar and a cichlid in it now but can't reall stock it until i find a home for those two fish. I really like planted tanks so not really looking to keep them but need to find them a nice home first


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

I really like Tiger Barbs also so I might put them into the 60 gallon.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Deadstroke174 said:


> I really like Angel Fish, Angelicus Loach, zebra loach, Cherry Barb's, whiptail catfish, and hatchet fish. I think they will go together but not 100% sure. The PH balance is roughly 7.5 (i think a little lower but closer to 7.5 than 7). I really like some of the different "eels" but don't think they would go with any of the fish above.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'm not too sure just yet where I wanna go with mine. My 125 gal is literally looking just like yours, empty and just waiting be filled. Currently I'm thinking I may go with oscars, and/or cichlids in general. I would like some shoaling and/or schooling fish in there, but then I know I wont be able to keep cichlids. I want some sort of shark also. And I am planning on getting a pleco or 2, but not one of the common plecos that get 24in, cause those are just waste machines from what I've been hearing. Been looking at inverts as well, to help maintain and clean the tank. See man, I am all over the place, not sure where I wanna go yet.


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

CinBos said:


> I'm not too sure just yet where I wanna go with mine. My 125 gal is literally looking just like yours, empty and just waiting be filled. Currently I'm thinking I may go with oscars, and/or cichlids in general. I would like some shoaling and/or schooling fish in there, but then I know I wont be able to keep cichlids. I want some sort of shark also. And I am planning on getting a pleco or 2, but not one of the common plecos that get 24in, cause those are just waste machines from what I've been hearing. Been looking at inverts as well, to help maintain and clean the tank. See man, I am all over the place, not sure where I wanna go yet.


At least we are thinking it through


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

another question, i bought 2 250W heaters for the tank....will they work?


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Deadstroke174 said:


> another question, i bought 2 250W heaters for the tank....will they work?


One of my questions as well. Seems everyone is either saying two 250 or 300 watt heaters. So from what I've been hearing, yes thatll do just fine.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Deadstroke174 said:


> another question, i bought 2 250W heaters for the tank....will they work?


Several of us have contributed on this subject in another thread, here's the link; you may find that info useful.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/heating-125gal-96081/


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Deadstroke174 said:


> At least we are thinking it through


I think this is the best way to go about choosing what to stock your fish tank with.

1) Pick your main fish.. If it is going to be a school. a pair or two big fish. One large fish. Pick that main beautiful fish you like so you can then work everything else around it. Oscars or Cichilds. Find the breed you like best and work everything else around that.

2) Once you have your main fish picked you can find fish that are compatible with them, a smaller school fish (or if you picked a school as the main center piece....i dunno people do that...then you can pick a big fish ) you see where I am going with this.

3) Pick the cleaners and algae eaters.

I would start setting up my tank if I were the both of you lol  Get it cycling!


----------



## CommunityTank1942 (Mar 13, 2012)

Deadstroke174 said:


> I really like Angel Fish, Angelicus Loach, zebra loach, Cherry Barb's, whiptail catfish, and hatchet fish. I think they will go together but not 100% sure. The PH balance is roughly 7.5 (i think a little lower but closer to 7.5 than 7). I really like some of the different "eels" but don't think they would go with any of the fish above.
> 
> Thoughts?


that is a pretty sweet tank!!!! but watch out for Cherry Barbs, there semi aggressive and " tail nippers" and they may not go with other fish u wanted. + in a tank that size u may like Vail Angel fish, there very elegant. but hope ur new tank gose well.


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

CommunityTank1942 said:


> that is a pretty sweet tank!!!! but watch out for Cherry Barbs, there semi aggressive and " tail nippers" and they may not go with other fish u wanted. + in a tank that size u may like Vail Angel fish, there very elegant. but hope ur new tank gose well.


Thank you, i thought it was a pretty good deal. I really like those Vail Angel Fish, i would also like a large group of a schooling/shoaling fish. What would you recommend that would work with Angels?


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

I personally like how neon tetras reflect light. their small too. I have a school of 11 of them.


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

CommunityTank1942 said:


> that is a pretty sweet tank!!!! but watch out for Cherry Barbs, there semi aggressive and " tail nippers" and they may not go with other fish u wanted. + in a tank that size u may like Vail Angel fish, there very elegant. but hope ur new tank gose well.


I thought Cherry Barbs were non aggressive? If not i will have to find another group to compliment the Angels, hatchets, and Loaches  I wanted some colorful fish. Can't really do the neon tetra's because of the water conditions they require


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Deadstroke174 said:


> I thought Cherry Barbs were non aggressive? If not i will have to find another group to compliment the Angels, hatchets, and Loaches  I wanted some colorful fish. Can't really do the neon tetra's because of the water conditions they require


What about Danios?

You could try a different kind of tetras.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i'm totally jealous of your tank.
i really look forward to watching it grow.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

willow said:


> i'm totally jealous of your tank.
> i really look forward to watching it grow.


I know right! It's like: I want that tank!  hahaha


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Termato said:


> I think this is the best way to go about choosing what to stock your fish tank with.
> 
> 1) Pick your main fish.. If it is going to be a school. a pair or two big fish. One large fish. Pick that main beautiful fish you like so you can then work everything else around it. Oscars or Cichilds. Find the breed you like best and work everything else around that.
> 
> ...


Well I have to wait till I move to my next place. No need in setting everything up right now, but I am trying to get everything I will need before I move.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

CinBos said:


> Well I have to wait till I move to my next place. No need in setting everything up right now, but I am trying to get everything I will need before I move.


oh moving its such a pain. I just finished moving into our new place over here. Feels so good to have everything almost set up.

Do you have any tanks already set up right now?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

Termato said:


> I know right! It's like: I want that tank!  hahaha


i would swap mine today for that tank if i had the chance,i like how mine is set up right now,
not many fish keepers would,they would totally recoil at what i have done,but a new tank like that...
oh the possibilities. :-D


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Angelfish have quite specific requirements when it comes to tankmates. And this works both ways.

First from the angelfish's viewpoint, any fish small enough to fit into its mouth, or even partly, will be seen as food. Angelfish are predators. Many aquarists have had them eat neon tetra and cardinal tetra, or try to. That's why the profile says the tetra in the Rosy clade in Hyphessobrycon are better, with some exceptions [more momentarily on this].

Active swimmers should not be put in a tank with angelfish. These fish, like discus and gourami, are sedate fish, cruising among fallen branches and plants. Having a bunch of fish dashing around the tank is annoying to say the least, and may stress the sedate fish. And stress brings on poor health, and angelfish sometimes refuse to eat if severely stressed. Game over. Active swimmers includes all danio and all barbs. Some characins (tetra) are in this group too, but many are not.

Now to the viewpoint of the tankmates. Many small shoaling fish are "playful" just like kittens and puppies; even peaceful species may decide the trailing fins of angelfish is too much of a temptation to pass up, and this causes stress to the angelfish. Even if no actual physical damage occurs, the signals sent out by such fish still stress the angelfish. More bad health.

Neons are known to become nippers in some situations, so this combo is bad from both perspectives. Some of the fish in the afore-mentioned Rosy clade seem to be OK, like the Roberts Tetra, Rosy Tetra, Black Phantom Tetra and Red Phantom Tetra. Other fish in this clade are notorious nippers, like the Serpae Tetra, that should never be combined with any sedate or long fin fish. Bleeding Hearts might be OK, but some members have had them attack full grown angels mercilessly.

Byron.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Termato said:


> oh moving its such a pain. I just finished moving into our new place over here. Feels so good to have everything almost set up.
> 
> Do you have any tanks already set up right now?


I do not. I have the 125 gal, and also received a 35 gal tank with the 125 gal. So none are set up, but when I get to the new place, I plan to use the 35gal as a quarentine or hospital tank.


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you for the nice comments on the tank. In the same boat as CinBos, i can't wait to get this badboy up and running. 

I think I have figured out what i would like in the tank that would get along with the Angels. 

Looking at:

Angel Fish 8, Angelicus Loach 6, Zebra Loach 6, Whiptail catfish 5, Marbel Hatchet Fish 10, Harlequin Rasbora 15

I think this will cover the bottom, mid, and top of the tank. Do you think my numbers look ok?


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

Termato said:


> oh moving its such a pain. I just finished moving into our new place over here. Feels so good to have everything almost set up.
> 
> Do you have any tanks already set up right now?


I moved into my house almost 2 years ago and I still don't have everything set up the way i want it


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Deadstroke174 said:


> Thank you for the nice comments on the tank. In the same boat as CinBos, i can't wait to get this badboy up and running.
> 
> I think I have figured out what i would like in the tank that would get along with the Angels.
> 
> ...


I would double the hatchetfish, they are definitely better in larger groups. I had 21 of this species in my 5-foot 115g, lost a few due to jumping out when I wasn't there. Twice I left the glass open after feeding, only 2 inches on one end, but that was enough for 2 or 3 to jump ship during the night; and more than once one has jumped and managed to wedge itself between the cover glass and the mid tank brace, if you can believe it. I'm down to 14 now, will get a few more when I next find them.

Botia striata (Zebra Loach), may nip fins with angelfish. I've had this loach, back in the 1980's, and can't remember its behaviour, but it was not with angels I know that. Botia kubotai (Angelicus Loach) I have now, 5 in my 90g, and they are with Congo Tetra and I've not seen any nipping from these loaches, and they are suggested in the profile for angelfish, so this should be OK. Could up the number to 7-9. Mine amuse me often with their social interactions. Two were spawning yesterday afternoon, what a performance. The Black Ruby Barb quickly figured out what was afoot of course, and followed the pair around, gobbling up eggs as fast as they were expelled.

This has no scientific basis, just my particular preference, but I would always go with odd numbers for large fish like angels. Seven instead of eight. Sort of like having 1, 3 or 5 flowers in a vase instead of 2 or 4. Just looks better.


----------



## CommunityTank1942 (Mar 13, 2012)

Deadstroke174 said:


> Thank you, i thought it was a pretty good deal. I really like those Vail Angel Fish, i would also like a large group of a schooling/shoaling fish. What would you recommend that would work with Angels?



yeah, and depending on what kind of school fish u like, u might like fancy guppies the males r really beautiful and sunburst's r also really pretty and both of those r "community tank" fish and will get along with others.
and remember, the more love u put in your tank and preparing it, the happier your fish will be


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

*started the tank*

I finally got the tank started. Below are the pictures, would appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

I do have a background but haven't had a chance to put it on yet


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i was just thinking that,what kind have you got?
plain solid colour..picture of plants ?
not looking to bad,i really will enjoy watching it grow up. 
are you adding more plants ?


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

willow said:


> i was just thinking that,what kind have you got?
> plain solid colour..picture of plants ?
> not looking to bad,i really will enjoy watching it grow up.
> are you adding more plants ?


It is most likely going to be a sky looking background. 

I will most likely be adding some more plants but want to see how these grow and will cut some and plant the stems. I do have some more in mind but it will be a few weeks


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

The reason i say "most likely" is because my girlfriend likes to design the backgrounds. I personally like a solid black but she puts up with my spending so it is the least i can do


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

well it sounds nice. :-D


----------



## osti (Feb 12, 2012)

That sounds like a good deal. I got my 150 gallon on craigslist with 1 cracked panel for $80 with the glass top. I spent another $65 on the panel and replaced it myself. I bought 2 double bulb shop lights at Menards for $20 each and put the bulbs in that I needed. I got a gift card from Menards for xmas and used that to buy wood and I made my own stand. Then I built a 40 gallon wet/dry filter. I think I did fairly well at not spending too much. Oh and the gravel I bought at Menards, they call it pea gravel, and that was less than $4 for a 25 lb. bag.


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

osti said:


> That sounds like a good deal. I got my 150 gallon on craigslist with 1 cracked panel for $80 with the glass top. I spent another $65 on the panel and replaced it myself. I bought 2 double bulb shop lights at Menards for $20 each and put the bulbs in that I needed. I got a gift card from Menards for xmas and used that to buy wood and I made my own stand. Then I built a 40 gallon wet/dry filter. I think I did fairly well at not spending too much. Oh and the gravel I bought at Menards, they call it pea gravel, and that was less than $4 for a 25 lb. bag.


Very cool, would love to see a picture


----------



## osti (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm going to get some pictures up tomorrow


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

*updated photos and stocking*

Updated pictures, I have added some new plants and some new fish.
Stock list (please forgive any spelling mistakes

12 angels,
7 Whiptail Catfish
6 Angelicus Loaches
5 German Blue Rams (2 male 3 female) do I need another female?
6 Burmese Loaches
6 Tetra's, can't remember what kind but they are supposed to get along with Angels.
3 ghost catfish, will be picking up 3 more as I believe they need to be in a group of 5 or more.

I still plan on getting some Harlequin Rasbora's possibly 15.

thoughts on the stocking? I have been watching the Tetra's and so far they are behaving but have another tank i can put them in just in case.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I like the wood. As the plants grow up around it, that is going to really be impressive. And the floating plants when they spread out will help the fish. Good work.

Byron.


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

Byron said:


> I like the wood. As the plants grow up around it, that is going to really be impressive. And the floating plants when they spread out will help the fish. Good work.
> 
> Byron.


Thank you after seeing your tanks and a lot of others on here was able to get a good idea of what i wanted.

I am working to get the water hardness down through adding RO/DI water each week so the plants and fish will be healthier. Man i never knew this would be so much work. The funny part is I think i actually enjoy it more because of everything there is to learn 

was thinking about getting some more floating plants but not sure if I should get them or just wait for the ones i have to grow. Thoughts?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Deadstroke174 said:


> Thank you after seeing your tanks and a lot of others on here was able to get a good idea of what i wanted.
> 
> I am working to get the water hardness down through adding RO/DI water each week so the plants and fish will be healthier. Man i never knew this would be so much work. The funny part is I think i actually enjoy it more because of everything there is to learn
> 
> was thinking about getting some more floating plants but not sure if I should get them or just wait for the ones i have to grow. Thoughts?


If you can get them, I would. The fish will thank you. I can't make out what the floaters are, so can't estimate how long before they spread.


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

Byron said:


> If you can get them, I would. The fish will thank you. I can't make out what the floaters are, so can't estimate how long before they spread.


I think i will go down to the LFS this weekend and get some some. I know they have wisteria and watersprite.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Deadstroke174 said:


> I think i will go down to the LFS this weekend and get some some. I know they have wisteria and watersprite.


Water Sprite is perfect, I have it in all my tanks floating. Fish just love it.


----------



## ksl0077 (May 29, 2012)

Great deal and your tank looks very nice. I am sure, as the plants grow and spread, it is gonig to be one heck of a great tank. It does take really lot of time to start new community tank. 

I see that you have Serpae Tetra in the first picture. They are very good swimmers. 

Congratulations man!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow this tank is coming along nicely.

Do you have any new updated pictures of it?


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

All that driftwood looks awesome! and like Byron said, once your plants grow round it all it will look really sweet. 

I see you have Botia kubotai, or Angelicus loach. I have 4 of those, and they have grown so much! beautiful loaches though! and fun to watch around your tank! 

Good job, definitely get floating plants, the more the merrier. It could take a while for that much surface area to get covered, but if you get a couple decent water sprite I don't think it'll take long. Geomancer another member here has had good results with water sprite in just a few weeks! so buy em up if you can!

Look forward to seeing updates soon.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

How are you adding pictures from your iphone to the forum? Or were the pictures just taken with your iphone?

Just curious, would like to add pics to forums from my iphone on my iphone without getting on the comp.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone it has been a learning experience to say the least. I got some more floating plants last week and will get some more this weekend.

Termato, i will get some more pictures this weekend to show the addition of the floating plants.

CinBos, I had to download the pictures to a PC in order to add them. it would be cool to add them directly from the phone. This site should definitely have an app


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

CinBos said:


> How are you adding pictures from your iphone to the forum? Or were the pictures just taken with your iphone?
> 
> Just curious, would like to add pics to forums from my iphone on my iphone without getting on the comp.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can you view the desktop version from your iphone? I have an android base phone and I can switch from one to the other. If I am on the desktop version on my phone then I can upload pics. The mobile site I can not. 

Btw awesome looking tank Deadstroke.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Boredomb said:


> Can you view the desktop version from your iphone? I have an android base phone and I can switch from one to the other. If I am on the desktop version on my phone then I can upload pics. The mobile site I can not.
> 
> Btw awesome looking tank Deadstroke.


Yeah i am able to switch, but when I try to upload, it doesnt allow me to choose from my files. Also it is a great looking tank deadatroke has there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

CinBos said:


> Yeah i am able to switch, but when I try to upload, it doesnt allow me to choose from my files. Also it is a great looking tank deadatroke has there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is actually the only forum that can upload pics from my phone. 
Sorry Deadstroke for getting off subject.


----------



## Deadstroke174 (Jan 16, 2012)

*new photos*

Here are some updated pictures.

My girlfriend decided to surprise me with some new Angels before i had the tank ready for them and my quarantine tank set up. So I had to make due as much as I could, raised a piece of drift wood by putting a rock under it (one i bought at an LFS a few months ago), added more floating plants, and some more plants to help break up the territory.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

nice set up =)


----------

